# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  بنت تبي تتزوج ليش؟؟؟ تعالو وشوفو الفضايح...

## ورده محمديه

بنت تبي تتزوج ليش ؟؟؟؟؟ تعال وشوفو الفضايح !!!!!!! 




أبــــــي أعـــــــــــرس ...... زوجــــــــــــــــــــوني
نزلت هذهي الكلمات مثل الصاعقة على الأم


كانت صدمة لها


مع أن المفروض أن كل أم تفرح لما تسمع هالكلمة من واحد من عيالها


لكن سبب الصدمة كان أن هالكلمة ما صدرت من ولدها


لكنها صدرت من .... من ....


من " بـــــنـــــــتـــــهــــــا "


إيـــه " بـــــنـــــــتـــــهــــــا "


و اللـه الـنـشـبـه




أنربط لسان الأم


دارت فيها الدنيا


قامت تهوجس


الولد نقدر نخطب له ... لكن البنت بـنـبـحـل بها


من وين بنجيب لها رجـــل !!!!!




" يـمه ... ردي علي .. تكفين ... زوجيني "



صحت الأم من الهواجيس الساخنة ... القاتلة ...اللي أصابتها من الصعقة السابقة



كانت البنت تهز كتف أمها .. و تترجى فيها :


" يـمه ... أفهميني ... أنا أبي أعـرس ... "



لكن الأم ما قدرت ترد بأي كلمة


كانت بس تناظر في عيون بنتها و تقول بينها و بين نفسها :


" هذي اللحظة إللي ما عملت حسابها .... الظاهر بنتي كبرت و أنا ما أدري ... "



رجعت البنت و رمت بنفسها على الكرسي بكل إحباط و قالت :


" أنتم ليش ما تبون تفهموني .. أنا خلاص كبرت ... صرت حرمه .. عمري الحين فوق العشرين سنة .. يعني حرمــــــــــــه .... أفهميني يـمـه الله يـخـلـيـك "



أخيراً تكلمت الأم و قالت :


" خلاص يا بـنيتـي ... فـهـمـتـك " ... و هـي قاعـده تفـكر وشــلـون تـبـي تـفـاتـح الأبـو في هالـمـوضـوع ... لا الـمـصــيـبـه !!!!



قربت البنت من أمها و قالت :


" يـمـه وشـهـو اللـي خــــــــلاص ... أنتي تـحـسـبـيـنـي الـين الحـيـن بـــزر ... بـتصـرفـيـنـي ؟؟ .. أنـــا حــرمــه .. أنا الـحـيـن صـرت حـرمـه .. و كـل صـديـقـاتـي اللـي مـعـي تـزوجـوا ...
يـمـه اللـه يـخـلـيـك حـسـي بـشـعـوري "



و الأم مسكينة يتقطع قلبها على بنيتها .. و تقول في خاطرها :


" الله يعينك يا بـنـيـتـي .. كل هذا في قلبك و متحملته "



و البنت أستمرت في صراحتها ...


" يمه أنتي أكيد تعرفين مشاعر أي بنت في عمري .. و أنا ما طلبت شيء خطاء ..


طلبت العــــــــــــــــــــرس بس .. "



و هوجست الأم :


" العـــــــــــــــــــرس بس !! .. إيه هين بس .. هو العـــــــــــرس ينقال عنه بس ؟؟ !! "



و كملت البنت :


" يـــــــــــــمه سامحيني على صراحتي


بس ما لي غيرك أفضفض له


أنتي لو تعرفين شلون إحساسي كلما فكرت في صديقاتي المتزوجات


أتخيل سعادتهم ... و أتصور شعورهم


فاهمتني يمه ؟؟؟ "




و قفت الأم في مكانها .. و حاولت إنها تكون صارمه عشان تنهي الحوار و قالت :


" خلاص يا بنت .. قلت لك خلاص ..


أنا فهمت و ماله داعي كل هالشرح


و إذا جاء أبوك تفاهمت معه ... أنتي تحسبين الموضوع سهل ..


بـيـنـجـلـط الـرجــــــــال فيها "



قامت البنت من مكانها .. و واجهت أمها و قالت :


" لا .. ما بعد فهمتيني .. و لا حسيتي باللي أحسه


أنتي عايشه في نعيم .. أنا أشوفك كل يوم تروحين مع أبوي .. و أنا محرومه من هالشيء ..


تحسبيني ما أفهم .. ما أحس


أعرف شعورك لما تكونين مع الوالد "



و مسكت كتوف أمها بين إيديها و حطت عينها بعين أمها و قالت :


" يـمـه أفـهـمـي لـيـش أنا أبـي أتـــــــــزوج .. "



الأم ما قدرت و دارت و جهها عن بنتها و قالت :


" يا بنت إســتــحــي "



لكن البنت كملت كلامها :


" يـمـه المسأله ما فيها حيــــــــــــــاء .. هـذي مـشـــــــــاعـر طـبـيـعـيـة ..


كـلـه كـــــــــــوم .. و منظر صـديـقـاتـي كـــــــــــــــوم ..


كل يوم أشوفهم الصباح يــجـيـبـونـهـم أزواجـهـم للـكـلـيـه


و أنا قـلـبـي يـتـفـطـر


أشوف أشكالهم مع رجالهم .. و أنـقـهـر ..


و أنا كل يوم أركب مع الســـــــــــــــواق للـكـلـيـه


يـمـه أنا كـلـي أحـاسـيــــــــــــس و مـشـــــــــــــاعـر


يـمـه أفـهـمـيـنـي عــــــــــــاد "




لكن الأم ما أسـتـحـمـلـت


طاحت على الأرض مـغـمـى عليها


و الظاهر إنها إنـجـلـطـــــــــــــــــت ..



جلست البنت على ركبتيها .. جنب أمها .. تحاول إنها تصحيها و هي تصرخ :


" يـمـه أفـهـمـيـنـي ... أنــا .... أنــا .... أنــا ....


أنــا أبــي أتــزوج عشــــــــــــــان ..






















































































































































































علشان ابي اركب قدام!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## علي pt

هههههههه
عورني بطني من الضحك ~
صبروا يومين ويطلع زواج لركوب البنت جنب السواق .. 

الله يعين أمها عليها ~

----------


## looovely

*     ههههههههههههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي* 
*   وش هالهبال,,واني اقول وش سالفة هالبنت اللهم ياكافي*
*   مفجوعة على الزواااااااااااااج,,تلاقيها عشان تركب قدام*
*      تركب مع سواقها ,,لأن هذا التطور الي بصير*
*    رجتنا بهالزواج,,مسكينه الأم من الصدمة ماتحملت*
*          تسلم خية ونستينا الله يونسش:-)*
*           تحيااااااااااااااااتي,,وبتنظار جديدك*
*   looovely*

----------


## ورده محمديه

علــــــــــــــــــــــي
looovely

مشكورين على المرور وتنوير الصفحهـ
واللهـ يستر من الجاي 

وعسى هالضحكهـ دوووووووووووم 
تحياتي الحارهـ

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ياناس ياعالم تعالو شوفو ظرافة ورده محمديه ههههههههههه
تسلمين قلبــــــــــــــــــــوه على هيك نكته
لاعدمناااااااااااااااجديدك يالغلا
موفقه لكل خير

----------


## Malamh Cute

*تسلمي خيتووووووو ،،،*

*ههههههههههههه الح ــــــــين تبي تتزوج بس ع ـــــــشاآآآن تركب قداآآآم هههههه* 


*ربي يع ـــــــــــطيك ألف ع ـــــــــاآآآآفيهـ ،،،*

*ماانح ـــــــــــرم جديدك ،،،*

*سلامي*

----------


## اعشق ابي

هههههههههههههه


جتني على الايميل 



يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## ورده محمديه

منوريــــــــــــــــــــــــ حبايبي ـــــــــــــــــن
 وعسى الضحكهـ ماتفارقكم 
تحياتي الحارهـ

----------


## اللؤلؤ الغامض

ههههههههههههه يسلمو عالموضوع

----------


## ورده محمديه

الله يسلمك اخوي اللؤلؤ الغامض
ولا عدمنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك
تحياتي الحارهـ

----------


## همسة ألم

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
مسكينه 
والله انها رجتنا رج 
أبي أتزوج وابي أتزوج
في النهايه 
الله يقطع ابليسك 
يسلموووووو على الطرح

----------


## ورده محمديه

منورهـ خيتي همسة الم 
ومبارك عليش الشهر
وكل عام وانتي بخير
تحياتي الحارهـ

----------


## ارسم العشق

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه اكثير ضحكت من قلبي
ورده محمديه مشكوره على الطرح الحلو

----------


## ورده محمديه

أرسم العشق منورهـ حبابهـ
وعسى هالضحكهـ دوووووووووووووم
دمتي كما تحبي 
تحياتي الحارهـ

----------


## فوفو الحلوه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشكوووره والله مسكينه...............

----------


## ورده محمديه

منورهـ فوفو
ومبارك عليش الشهر
تحياتي الحارهـ

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يسلمو تعبت وانا اقراءها وبعدين تبي تقعد قدام .......... والله فاضيه هالبنت

يعطيك العافيه

تحياتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

منورهـ أحلى بنت زعلانه
ودمتي متواصلهـ معي 
تحياتي الحارهـ

----------


## king of love

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ورده محمديه

مشكور خيي على الطلهـ
تحياتي الحارهـ

----------


## دموع الاكرف.

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة

----------


## ورده محمديه

الاحلى تنويرك صفحتي خيتي دموع الاكرف

دمتي بخير 
تحياتي الحارهـ

----------


## نور الهدايه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## نبراس،،،

حلوه واجد
يسلمو

----------


## ورده محمديه

مشكورين اخواني على المرور العطر
ودمتم متواصلين معي
تحياتي الحارهـ

----------


## ليالي الدجى

كل هادوخه على شان
تركب قدام مسكينه أمهاأغمى عليها
بس عشان بتها تركب قدام 
هههههههههههههههـ
تحياتي:ليالي الدجى

----------


## ورده محمديه

منوره حبابه ليالي الدجى 
لا عدمتك
دمتي بود
 تحياتي الحارهـ

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*واني اقول ويش السالفه*
*مصفعه عمرها ماركبت قدام*
*الظاهر*
*هههههههههههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

صدقتي خيتي بنوتة أمورررة مصفعهـ اللهـ يخلف عليها هههه
منورهـ حبابهـ ولا عدمتك
تحياتي الحارهـ

----------


## الوردة الحالمة

ههههههههههههههههههههه


يسلموا

----------


## ورده محمديه

اللهـ يسلمش خيتوهـ
ولا خلا ولا عدم
تحياتي الحارهـ

----------

